# mettre en français ?



## melo1498 (30 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, de* mon ipod touch* j'ai axcé a *apple store* mais ce n'est pas écrie en* français* mais en* englais*. 
j'aimerais savoir comment* le mettre en francais* ??!
mercii d'avance


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Hello.

Pour cela; vérifie si tu es sur le Store français, normalement non, si il t'affiche le store en anglais?
Va dans "Réglages>Store>Identifiant Apple...>Afficher l'identifiant Apple>Modifier le pays ou la région>France"

Une fosi sa fait et avoir accepter les conditions et avoir rempli tout ce que Apple demande tu devrais avoir le Store français, en français


----------



## Fìx (6 Février 2012)

melo1498 a dit:


> bonjour, de* mon ipod touch* j'ai axcé a *apple store* mais ce n'est pas écrie en* français* mais en* englais*.
> j'aimerais savoir comment* le mettre en francais* ??!
> mercii d'avance




Si c'est la langue que tu pratiques que tu cherches.... ça m'étonnerai que tu la trouves.... :sick:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2012)

C'est petit Fix, vraiment


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Si c'est la langue que tu pratiques que tu cherches.... ça m'étonnerai que tu la trouves.... :sick:



M'étonneraiS

Tss tss tss


----------



## Fìx (6 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> M'étonneraiS
> 
> Tss tss tss



Et voilà..... on met un piège.... et biiiing.... une prise! Ça a pas traîné... (  ..... :rose:  )


C'est un "T" qu'on met dans "ça m'étonnerait"! Na!!   (le sujet n'est pas « m' », mais « ça »)

Ahlàlà.... j'suis vraiment trop balaise!


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2012)

Ah quans maime, t'oras mi le tant


----------

